# Sport Quattro clone project...



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anybody have, or know of, a 2 door 4000 for sale?? I'm sure you all know the parts I need...doors, A, B pillars, roof....any help would be greatly appreciated!!

THANKS!!

-George


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ambitious project. Did you find a car?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

you can check in the B2 4000 classifides..once in a while there's one in there.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

www.force5auto.com has a ton of older Audis....and they are in New Hampshire (manchester)
They are worth a call.


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

THANKS Sepp!!!

I've picked up a pair of doors....and we might've come up with a solution for the B pillars. Other than that, I'm using 4000 4 door A pillar and roof.

Thank you for taking the time to reply, Sepp!! I definitely appreciate it!!

-George


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

No problem George, best of luck with the project!!!


----------

